

Google maps suddenly becomes more than just a map - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/13/google-maps-adds-more-wikipedia-entries-and-geo-coded-photos/

======
TrevorJ
It's a nice move, I've seen similar datasets on Google Earth, so it's not new
by any means.

------
wallflower
As someone who codes ActionScript as part of my job, I'm excited about the new
Google Maps AS3 API. <http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/flash/>

